# Home security systems



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

We are shopping around...we have narrowed it down between ADT and Slomins. If any one you guys have insight/advice, please share with me! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We use ADT. We have it hooked up to our land-line - but also have a cell phone back up in case of power failures or someone cutting the phone line. My daughter has ADT - but ony uses a cell phone with hers.

Make sure what the length of contract is. Unless you install a new house with ADT there is an early cancellation penalty.

No problems with them as a company.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Please make sure that you are contracting with ADT directly and not with a franchise. We didn't have good experience with the franchise in CA at one time, then switched the contract directly to ADT and got better service. We again had a direct contract with ADT in New York and it was fine too. I too would recommend that you read the fine print and make sure that the length of the contract is what you need to avoid early cancellation penalty.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't have experience with ADT since we have a local alarm company (Standard Security). The only think I noticed was them trying to get us to use hardwire contacts and I refused. They do try to convince you to use it since the wireless uses batteries and they are expensive, blah blah blah. But the batteries actually last a long long time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We had an older home with ADT and it was such a pain. The home was built in the 1940s and so were the windows and doors when they added the security. Unfortunately they would move with wind and trigger and activate the alarm. It happened for several weeks and a few times I was at work and couldn't answer the phone when they called so the police would go out. We were warned one more time that month they would charge us for coming out and checking the house. It was a pain to get ADT out and it took a few trips. They kept wanting us to change the batteries, mess with it over the phone, etc. The service was paid in advance by the previous home owner so that might of had something to do with it. But I avoided turning it on for the most part!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

wow! all great points/advice. thank you so much! adt would be a 3 year contract and slomins is 5 freaking years!! AND in their fine print, if you move, they WILL charge to re-install (and not small change either). i can't believe the length of the contract! ay yi yi! 
i was thinking of checking with local companies as well. 

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------

